# Info on rounded edge table building needed



## bearsox (Apr 22, 2006)

*Hey guys ,*
*as i am planning on building another table eventually down here in Florida i wanted to do something different . So i thought i MAY try to do something with rounded ends to the table . Now i may or may not also wish to do it with some sort or plastic walls i am also looking for info on that as well. SOOooo.... what am i looking for is any help / info or pics and guides on how to and what to use to do a table to get a rounded end with wood . Or same senario with some sort of plastic or Sintra etc ! *

*Thanks , Bear *

*For more info just ask that idiot Parts Pig ...he thinks he knows everything about everything and NEVER minds telling ya your wrong and he's right ! :wave:*


----------



## bearsox (Apr 22, 2006)

*BTW if ya have any pics please post em up !*

*thanks Bear :wave:*

*For more info just ask that idiot Parts Pig ...he thinks he knows everything about everything and NEVER minds telling ya your wrong and he's right ! :wave:*


----------



## demether (Aug 26, 2008)

On this pic you can see the rounded table (inner corner) and you can see the black strip of fiberboard wich is pinned and glued to it. I installed it under the table, to make it look like a big 2" thick wood table, in fact the table is around 3/4". 

You need fiberboard with one smooth side, it's enough flexible to be pinned/screwed (add some wood glue) on rounded corners.


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

Rounded track edge is a little more difficult to build but looks nice and is sometimes necessary, especially when a pole gets in the way. I was able to gain some track footage using a curve edge, makes it easier to walk around, plus ya can paint it for your track backdrop...




For my track side walls I used 3/8th's MDF on the straights... Curves get more complicated. For those I used some of the brown board (about like masonite board), comes in 1/8 thickness. You bend and attach 1 piece to your track frame, then with some contact glue, come back and attach the second piece forming the curve, then finally come back and attach the third piece. A good friend would be very helpfull if ya can find one at the time of construction, especially on an 8 ft strip...



I routed a small 1/8th slit in the straight edge end, then left a small section in the curve piece to slide in a small 1/8th key piece to keep the wall edges flush... If you look close at the right, you can see the 3 pieces glued together. I had planned to order some vinyl edging to cap of the top, just never have got around to it...Hope this helps or gives ya some ideas...RM


----------



## rbrunne1 (Sep 22, 2007)

Bear,

Building a table with rounded edges is pretty easy; however, as Hilltop described, fixing a barrier can be a little more involved.

The edge of a table top should have enough thickness to look strong enough. Typical 3/4" sheet material looks too thin . Once you have marked out the rounded edges, apply some strips of sheet material or solid lumber (1x) with screws and glue. Cut both the top material and strips to shape. Clean up with sander...voila...well proportioned curved table top. I can't find a picture and I don't have the skills of DSlot to whip up a sketch.

For table borders use any thin flexible material. May have to apply a couple of layers. I used plastic gutter guards and heated them to bend around my tight corners.



















Bob B.
Clifton Park, NY


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

Doh!!! I thought ya wanted to build a track with NO end corners... Nevermind...RM


----------



## bearsox (Apr 22, 2006)

*Thanks for the help thus far guys ! As RM has mentioned the idea for now atleast is to see what ideas are out there for building a table without corners. I am looking for ease to move around it on the ends and for any marshals to do what needs done. Also it would be nice to make it nice to look at i suppose LOL ! Once upon a time i had info on varied thickness PVC or was it Sintra type strips ranging from 3/4 to 1/16 and as wide as 8in . Sadly that was on another PC and now i cannot recall the site . Would have been a nice aid perhaps in this venture ? 

Bear *


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

Check your yellow or white pages for a plastics distributor in your area. You can buy a whole 4 x 8 sheet and they would cut it in strips 6, 8, or whatever inch strips for you. The white walls on my track or leftover strips a local dealer gave me... That would be easy to bend, may have a little more flex than you want, but you could stiffen it...RM


----------



## bearsox (Apr 22, 2006)

*This was my old track i had that had the kind of table i am looking to do . Obviously i did not build the table for this track . And now the track no longer exists after i gave it to Honda so i cannot have him look at it for answers for me ! SOOOoooo.... gotta look for answers and help here . 

Bear :wave: *


----------



## bearsox (Apr 22, 2006)

*Another pic of the track in my cave !

Bear :wave:
*


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

Wow Dennis ! Yer old Track was Sweet :thumbsup: ...but let me get this straight, you GAVE it to Hondarrell, and now he no longer owns it ? That Sux


----------



## bearsox (Apr 22, 2006)

*Hi Ralph ,
yes i gave the track to Darrell and it no longer exists . A very tough track to drive but fun as a guy could get . I only had limited space and had another track i wanted to put up so i told him to come get it and it's yours . In the old house prior to that one i had plenty of room for 3 tracks and all my crapola . But when ya downsize as far as we did the room was a garage instead of the old 19 x 62 man cave deluxe LOL .

Bear :wave: 
*


----------



## Grandcheapskate (Jan 5, 2006)

bearsox said:


> *But when ya downsize as far as we did the room was a garage instead of the old 19 x 62 man cave deluxe LOL .*


*

19 x 62! Feet? Oh my goodness, here in New Jersey that size room would cost at LEAST $3,000 yearly in property taxes alone. If you built a room that size, the tax man would camp outside your house during construction, rubbing his hands together and giving one of those evil movie laughs...

Joe*


----------



## bearsox (Apr 22, 2006)

Grandcheapskate said:


> 19 x 62! Feet? Oh my goodness, here in New Jersey that size room would cost at LEAST $3,000 yearly in property taxes alone. If you built a room that size, the tax man would camp outside your house during construction, rubbing his hands together and giving one of those evil movie laughs...
> 
> Joe


 *Hey we did get slapped a bit on the taxes for a bit of it . But part was a conversion for and existing 1 1/2 car attached garage so that was already taxed and part was from another room so that too was taxed . So we just melded things together to make the room . Besides we already had another 2 1/2 x 1 1/2 car garage on the end of the house. So the house looked better and was more functional. Also gave the wife some storage too ! 

Bear :wave: *


----------



## Steelix_70 (Feb 19, 2012)

Wow that was a nice track, how big was it 5x16 it looks like, was that max trak. To bad that's not at the hobby shop.


----------



## Hornet (Dec 1, 2005)

Take a look at "Puckboard" as bend-able border material,very tough and flexible.
Main use is on outdoor hockey rinks etc.
You can usually find it at your local Farm and Ranch style supply places.
It's usually cheaper then sintra and tougher,not prone to dents like sintra is.
Comes in a couple differant thickness's.
Canucks can find it at their local UFA (United Farmers Association) stores,so i'm assuming it's available south of the border at your local Farm and Ranch supply outlets too.
If your cutting plastics with a skill saw,use a fine toothed plywood blade,and turn it around backwards,that's the best way i've found to cut sintra or puckboard:thumbsup:


----------



## Boosted-Z71 (Nov 26, 2007)

What's a Hockey rink? Just kidding, I cant say I have ever heard of Puck board around here, and were a bit south of you Canadians, without being considered Southern in the states. I learn something every time I read a post on this board.

Boosted


----------



## ggnagy (Aug 16, 2010)

Those wacky Canucks. in the west they get everything at the Farm store, and in the east they get everything at the tire shop. :jest:

It's HDPE sheets in 1/4 inch thickness. Down here your best bet is Grainger, McMaster Carr or a plastics house. Another thought would be getting some of the new pvc 1xN that is being used for trim, and ripping it into thinner strips if your table saw table saw can handle it. just a thought


----------



## Hornet (Dec 1, 2005)

LMAO,you got that right .

I'd never heard it's real name,thanks Jim.
Up here everybody knows hockey,so when you say puckboard,just about everybody knows what you're talking about.:wave:

You should be able to find it in 1/8" sheets too.:thumbsup:


----------



## bearsox (Apr 22, 2006)

*Thanks for all the help you guys ! I do appreciate the info given out . Now i have to come up with the tables base game plane and go from that point . I do know i plan to go with some wheels to move that puppy around when i need to do so . 

Bear :wave: *


----------



## sidejobjon (Jun 3, 2010)

*Wiggle Board*

Look up Wiggle board what we call it in NJ. Is this the same Hornet?, thats what us carpentars use for curved windows & cabinets comes in differant thickness`s.
SJJ


----------



## tossedman (Mar 19, 2006)

I've got a 4'X8 sheet of puckboard in the garage right now. Doesn't everybody? :wave: :wave:

Todd


----------

